# Christmas Horror Movies



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

I've seen Black Christmas and I liked this film a lot. I would like to get this on DVD.

I haven't seen Silent Night, Deadly Night and Christmas Evil. I'm curious to see this films. I've heard that they aren't that good, but I would like to see them anyway.

Are there any more horror movies that take place on or around Christmas?

There is another movie that I want to see, but this doesn't take place on Christmas, it takes place on New Year's Eve. Its called: New Year's Evil.
This movie probably is either worse or equally bad as the other movies, but I just want to see it out of curiosity.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

"Don't Open Till Christmas", "Silent Night, Bloody Night", "Santa Claws", "Nightmare Before Christmas", and "Gremlins" are the only ones I can think of. 

Lotus? Check your list. I mean mega-list!


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Jack Frost 1 and 2 is what comes to mind


----------



## Witterally (Apr 15, 2007)

Non Compos Mentis said:


> I haven't seen Silent Night, Deadly Night and Christmas Evil. I'm curious to see this films. I've heard that they aren't that good, but I would like to see them anyway.


Who told you Christmas Evil wasn't that good? I thought it was very good. It's just not a slasher film like the advertising always made it look. It's a thought-provoking, serious, and unbelievably creepy psychological horror film with grade-A acting. Well, the killer's acting is grade-A, as are several other people.

It's definitely a high-priority watch, if you haven't seen it yet.


----------

